# Shanghai 13 Story Building Collapse



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Check it out an almost complete Shanghai 13 Story Building fell over, just fell over, IT FELL OVER!



















You can read about it here: http://www.chinahush.com/2009/06/28/shanghai-13-story-building-collapse/
but apparently they built 13 stories on grade, with no basement, and tied it all down to hollow pilings with no rebar. Then dug a hole next to the building for a parking garage, piled the dirt on the opposite side of the building then the heavy rains came and when the hollow pilings failed over it went.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow
That's the last time I build a building according to there plans. LOL


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

That sucks, but I guess Chinese morter is the strongest on earth. LOL


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, well


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe with a big crane the could stand it up again. It sure looks like it took the fall well.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Not enough clamps, not enough glue.
I told you, you can never have enough.

Oh, ah, Mr. Building Inspector would you please come over here, we have a few questions…

gotdamit!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I think its real, one death and there are nine people being held by authorities. Happened on June 27th 2009.

Reuters: http://in.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idINIndia-40638820090627

NPR: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106050163


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

They probably had Chineese Drywall also.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

"Hey, what's with all the Miley Cyrus posters, I don't like her!" *tears down poster*
"No! Those are load-bearing posters!" *CRASH*


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

"Thirteen floors"-what can one say other than now we know why so many taller buildings don't have a 13th floor.

But then I'm not superstitious. My phone number ends with 1313.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

That engineer sh&t his pants.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

With all the identical buildings in the background, could it be time for dominoes?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

See, this is what I have been telling you guys. If they had used biscuits, this would have never happened.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am impressed at how will the building held together. I can see the workers digging the hole saying "Maybe the boss won't notice"! LOL


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe a really big wolf…... na.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea, what if you live in one of those buildings in the background, "uh, Honey, better grab the kids."


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

They forgot the bottom Lego block to stick it to the ground. :^)


----------

